# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Elemento Perequativo CCNL Metalmeccanici pmi

## bruna

Buongiorno a tutti e grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto che mi darete.
Il rinnovo del CCNL Metalmeccanici pmi di giugno 2010 ha previsto che dal 2011 per coloro che sono in servizio il 01/01/2011 e senza contrattazione di secondo livello, spettino 195 Euro in aggiunta ai 260 Euro già stabiliti dal precedente accordo.
Il mio dubbio è questo: quando va erogato l'elemento perequativo? 
Per intero - vale a dire per 455 Euro - nel mese di gennaio, oppure 195 Euro a gennaio e 260 Euro a giugno, oppure 455 Euro a giugno?
Voi come vi siete regolati?
Sono in fase di elaborazione gennaio e mi sono bloccata!
Grazie ancora.

----------


## LB1967

455 euro tutti a giugno 2011

----------


## Neoo

> 455 euro tutti a giugno 2011

  secondo voi puo il datore di lavoro rateizzare questa somma nei mesi precedenti per non pagare 455 tutti a giugno ? conviene farsi autorizzare dal lavoratore o lo si fa automanticamente? che ne pensate?

----------


## soleluna2588

> Buongiorno a tutti e grazie in anticipo per l'aiuto che mi darete.
> Il rinnovo del CCNL Metalmeccanici pmi di giugno 2010 ha previsto che dal 2011 per coloro che sono in servizio il 01/01/2011 e senza contrattazione di secondo livello, spettino 195 Euro in aggiunta ai 260 Euro già stabiliti dal precedente accordo.
> Il mio dubbio è questo: quando va erogato l'elemento perequativo? 
> Per intero - vale a dire per 455 Euro - nel mese di gennaio, oppure 195 Euro a gennaio e 260 Euro a giugno, oppure 455 Euro a giugno?
> Voi come vi siete regolati?
> Sono in fase di elaborazione gennaio e mi sono bloccata!
> Grazie ancora.

  ma riguarda tutti i metalmeccanici ? artigiani tipo impiantisti sono interessati?
grazie

----------


## Neoo

> ma riguarda tutti i metalmeccanici ? artigiani tipo impiantisti sono interessati?
> grazie

  si parla di metalmeccanici pmi confapi

----------


## Studium

> secondo voi puo il datore di lavoro rateizzare questa somma nei mesi precedenti per non pagare 455 tutti a giugno ? conviene farsi autorizzare dal lavoratore o lo si fa automanticamente? che ne pensate?

  "_e che nel corso dellanno precedente (1.1-31.12) abbiano percepito un trattamento retributivo
composto esclusivamente da importi retributivi fissati dal CCNL_" 
Quindi, dividi 455 euro per 13 e ponilo come compenso aggiuntivo mensile fisso per tutti, comunicando opportunamente l'aumento. L'anno dopo non credo potrai essere obbligato a corrispondere alcunché. 
Ciao

----------


## bruna

455 euro tutti a giugno 2011 
Grazie per le risposte, ma se un dipendente cessa il rapporto a maggio cosa andrò ad erogare? Quota parte 5/12 di 455 Euro?

----------


## tubi

sarò telegrafica... 
impiegata 4° livello settore metalmeccanici piccola media industria confapi 
busta paga di gennaio 2010 (rif.to dic.2009) premio per il trasloco... 
a giugno 2010 decidono di darmi la perequativa di 260 euro anche se secondo la mia azienda non mi spetta, ma siccome non sembra essere chiaro l'articolo che la spiega decidono di erogarmela 
busta paga di gennaio 2011 (rif.to dic.2010) premio produzione 
adesso mi dicono che a giugno non riceverò i 455 euro di perequativa perchè 
"rientra negli elementi compatibili secondo l'articolo 46" 
è realmente così? io non ho nè superminimi nè superminimi riassorbibili..ho solo la paga base l'edr e gli scatti di anzianità

----------


## tubi

aggiungo che  
sia il premio dato a gennaio 2010 (x trasloco) 
sia il premio dato a gennaio 2011 (premio produzione) 
ci è stato messo in busta paga in maniera che 
non fosse soggetto a tasse

----------


## Neoo

> "_e che nel corso dell’anno precedente (1.1-31.12) abbiano percepito un trattamento retributivo
> composto esclusivamente da importi retributivi fissati dal CCNL_" 
> Quindi, dividi 455 euro per 13 e ponilo come compenso aggiuntivo mensile fisso per tutti, comunicando opportunamente l'aumento. L'anno dopo non credo potrai essere obbligato a corrispondere alcunché. 
> Ciao

  
cmq ottima soluzione indolore! tnx u

----------


## bruna

> 455 euro tutti a giugno 2011

  Nel caso di cessazione pdel rapporto prima di giugno, va riproporzionato l'elemento perequativo oppure nn va erogato?

----------


## pienpi

Buongiorno
sono impiegato dal febbraio 2007 in una azienda di informatica (quindi con contratto metalmeccanico) come impiegato di V° livello.
Ho scoperto solo oggi (mea culpa) l'esistenza dell' ELEMENTO PEREQUATIVO. 
Alcuni miei colleghi (con il mio stesso inquadramento) lo hanno ricevuto nei mesi scorsi. Io invece non ho preso un euro. E facendo un controllo sulle buste paga degli anni precedenti ho scoperto che questa somma non mi è stata mai riconosciuta.
Ovviamente ho verificato anche di non aver mai percepito nè superminimi nè premi produzione o similari. Insomma prendo il minimo tabellare e non mi hanno mai dato questo cavolo di elemento perequativo.
Vi chiedo quindi:
1. è possibile che (per qualche ragione) io sia escluso da questo rimborso?
2. posso richiedere la restituzioe di questi soldi sia per il 2011 sia per gli anni precedenti?
3. a chi mi posso rivolgere per ottenere questo rimborso (non sono iscritto a sindacati)? 
Grazie in anticipo

----------


## houyhnhnm

Salve.
Vorrei, se possibile, un aiuto a sciogliere un dubbio relativo all'elemento perequativo. 
Volevo capire se la voce indennità di funzione rientra in quelle voci come il superminimo (cioè fisse ed ineliminabili) e quindi estromette la possibilità di fruire dell'elemento perequativo. Perchè l'indennità di funzione, non essendo fissa ma potendo decadere al momento in cui cessa quella funzione, non dovrebbe rientrare nella categoria degli extra come il superminimo e quindi in quelle voci che negano la fruizione dell'elemento perequativo. Qualcuno può aiutarmi?
Grazie. Andrea.

----------

